# £7000ish hatchback



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi all sorry its one of these threads again.

Im currently looking for a new car and have a budget of around £7000 Im nearly 21 so insurance has to be reasonably friendly. Ive been searching the net for ages and am struggling. 

Any thoughts and experiences would be appreciated


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

fitz said:


> Hi all sorry its one of these threads again.
> 
> Im currently looking for a new car and have a budget of around £7000 Im nearly 21 so insurance has to be reasonably friendly. Ive been searching the net for ages and am struggling.
> 
> Any thoughts and experiences would be appreciated


Try looking for a 3-4 yr old BMW 118d or 120d. Very economical and fun to drive, plus you should find good condition 65k milers for somewhere around your budget.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

BMW is to expensive on insurance try SEAT or SKODA


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've seen a few rs133's in that price range and they're pretty cheap to insure! Mine cost me less than my old smart, and I'm 21. Of course I would recommend it


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

VW golf?

Lots you can do to them and lots of different engines, even the 1.4 doesn't look 'that' much different to a gti..

Quality image / build quality also


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> I've seen a few rs133's in that price range and they're pretty cheap to insure! *Mine cost me less than my old smart*, and I'm 21. Of course I would recommend it


Thats crazy! thought the smart would have been loads less!

Lucky lad owning a 133, i'd love one!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Again Golf,A3 is way to expensive I already try all this for me quickest possible car with reasonably priced insurance LEON FR but this is just me


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

davies20 said:


> Thats crazy! thought the smart would have been loads less!
> 
> Lucky lad owning a 133, i'd love one!


I thought so too! But it worked out much cheaper, it's better on fuel too suprisingly. Tyres about the same, servicing about the same, even same intervals. Worked out about £650 fully comp.

As for the BMW, you might be suprised at the insurance for that too. They're common and tend to be driven by older people, so if the company has loads on their books that haven't had accidents it might work out much cheaper than a fiesta that's typically driven by younger people, especially if it's say a 5 door 1 series hatch.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Surely a 1.4 Golf cannot be more than a little reno 133?

If your talking quickest car thats different, the OP just asked for a 7K hatchback.

How many years no claims have you got and have you had quotes for other cars? insurance is also based on your postcode, if its on the drive etc its hard to get a like for like with two different people.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments. Should have mentioned that i would like it to have a bit of poke. The 133 is a very good shout although i think the boot may be a bit too small. Currently got a 1.6 TDCI zetec S fiesta so ideally want something better. The 1 series sounds good but the mileage abit high!? 

Thanks all


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh and currently paying £950 with 2yrs NCB But thats as a 20yr old


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Swift sport? Panda 100hp? (there's a few really cheap ones about and that's got a properly practical boot) Fiesta zs/st? Fabia VRS? Mazda 2?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Funnily enough the ZS is one of the best cars in it's class. It's got gearbox and steering that is no match for the twingo. It does lack a little pace though.

Moving from the ZS i'd maybe consider the ST but then they are quite similar so you may get bored quicker.

The problem you have is insurance. No point suggesting a quick Clio as the insurance will be high. You'll gain nothing by moving to something like the twingo.

The ZS is a warm hatch and at the very top end of a warm hatch so any step up is going to be a step up in insurance tax and fuel.

The BMW is a no go. Most insurers won't touch you at 21 with a RWD car. No matter how pisch it is.

Because you have the fiesta it's hard to suggest a step up. You've kinda peaked imo without upping the insurance budget.

If you can go older the Racing Puma is worth a look. Not to everyones taste until you drive it.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

for me BMW 330d or 123d is more expensive than s3 or STI and difference is significant


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

There is one Leon FR on bay now with around 50k on clock for £8000 and this car will give You some fun one problem is DPF is no car just for city driving as You need to clear DPF on motorway from time to time


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

mk5 astra cdti sri150,fast,cheap to run/insure and nice looking if you get one with the x pack


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll have to disagree with you kev. The steering has a tad more feel, and the gearbox is much better, but having driven both hard back to back I just couldn't get on with the mk6 fiesta at all. Mk7 is a massive improvement but the interior looks like it was designed by the same person who designs nikes trainers, and it still didn't feel as urgent or as chuckable as the twingo. Has it's other benefits, more refined but I noticed also more expensive to insure and i found much more expensive to buy like for like


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

try to found a car which will hold value as You do not want to buy a car for 7k and one or two years later sell it for 3k


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Civic Type R’s (EP3 & EK9), and Integras are becoming quite cheap.

For your 7k, you should be able to get a good one and insure it.

They are great fun to drive.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

EP3 maybe but EK9 and Integras are high insurance. The DC5 is group 20, now 40 iirc.

All 3 are imports apart from the EP3. Which imo isn't a great drive.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

gally said:


> EP3 maybe but EK9 and Integras are high insurance. The DC5 is group 20, now 40 iirc.
> 
> All 3 are imports apart from the EP3. Which imo isn't a great drive.


and don't forget about petrol cost to run honda engine ....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Alzak said:


> and don't forget about petrol cost to run honda engine ....


Or any car! They're only as economical as you drive them. I think the issue with the vtec is you wanna hear it all the time! Last time I drove a vtec (with a b16) I sat around 40mph in second gear and just kept hitting vtec for the fun of it :lol: rinsed the petrol quite quickly as you would imagine. Naturally, if it were my own car I'd be tempted to drive it with some mechanical sympathy


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Skoda Fabia vRS mk1. got a 1.9tdi engine, the pd130 iirc. It's only group 9 insurance and you can get around 55mpg so its cheap to run. i'm 20 with only 1 years ncb and i pay £900 a year insurance. also if your wanting it to go faster can be easily remapped up to around 175bhp with 270ft-lbs of torque. only thing is the handling isn't as good as something like a mini and its a bit front heavy.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Or any car! They're only as economical as you drive them. I think the issue with the vtec is you wanna hear it all the time! Last time I drove a vtec (with a b16) I sat around 40mph in second gear and just kept hitting vtec for the fun of it :lol: rinsed the petrol quite quickly as you would imagine. Naturally, if it were my own car I'd be tempted to drive it with some mechanical sympathy


this is the problem with honda if You want some fun You need to rev it high don't get me wrong they do great engines but today prices for fuel just kill my dream about honda ...

if You after petrol try TFSI engine from reviews looks like is very good for fuel


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Running costs for the Civic aint massively high. For normal driving they are ok, however in Vtec then they do drink the fuel. (ek9)

Its worth it though.

Im 21, and my insurance is reasonable for this type of car.

These cars would stretch your budget, but they are cool as!

Also, Grande Punto Sporting in either the T-Jet or M-Jet, are both pretty nippy, 120 and 130bhp, and only insurance group 6.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

anthonyh90 said:


> Skoda Fabia vRS mk1. got a 1.9tdi engine, the pd130 iirc. It's only group 9 insurance and you can get around 55mpg so its cheap to run. i'm 20 with only 1 years ncb and i pay £900 a year insurance. also if your wanting it to go faster can be easily remapped up to around 175bhp with 270ft-lbs of torque. only thing is the handling isn't as good as something like a mini and its a bit front heavy.


 VRS mk1 seems quick car and priced very well


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i paid £7000 for mine about 4 months ago and its an '06 plate with 44,000 on the clock. cheaper to run than the 1.4 astra i had before it


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

looks like Skoda is popular choice this days


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It depends what he's looking for. The Ford chassis, steering and gearbox is better than any other in it's class. The Skoda will feel like a boat in comparison except a straight line. Oh look at my o-60 times I run 29292bhp but I can't catch a Fiesta in the twistes.

I'm sure Maggi could show up some precious metal in his twingo with it's sorted chassis and handling.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Alzak said:


> looks like Skoda is popular choice this days


Only because the Skoda owners try to sell the Skoda brand to everyone else so they aren't in a minority  Still never understood why people buy cars that look awful :doublesho


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Civic (possibly EP3 because it's newer) hands down for me mate. Brilliant to drive, reasonably good on fuel when not booting it to 8500rpm and they are going for silly low money right now.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

the new ones looks nice I will go for one and I never owned any skoda in my life is just nice looking car


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

gally said:


> It depends what he's looking for. The Ford chassis, steering and gearbox is better than any other in it's class. The Skoda will feel like a boat in comparison except a straight line. Oh look at my o-60 times I run 29292bhp but I can't catch a Fiesta in the twistes.
> 
> I'm sure Maggi could show up some precious metal in his twingo with it's sorted chassis and handling.


I guess he could look at a mk7 Fiesta ZS, but there's nothing wrong with the mk6, so I guess we need more details on why he wants a new car or what this one doesn't have.



Alzak said:


> the new ones looks nice I will go for one and I never owned any skoda in my life is just nice looking car


www.specsavers.co.uk :lol:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> I guess he could look at a mk7 Fiesta ZS, but there's nothing wrong with the mk6, so I guess we need more details on why he wants a new car or what this one doesn't have.
> 
> www.specsavers.co.uk :lol:


what car do You drive then ??


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

agreed that most this will tonk it in the corners. but its nothing a rarb or some coilovers can't solve. 

also nowt wrong with the looks of modern skoda's. well the vRS versions anyway, some of the standard versions look horrendous.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Look at Corolla T-sport, cheap enough and plenty reliable, 190bhp and well specced too.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> Civic (possibly EP3 because it's newer) hands down for me mate. Brilliant to drive, reasonably good on fuel when not booting it to 8500rpm and they are going for silly low money right now.


I'm guessing you're on drugs? The EP3 is renowned for it's shocking steering feedback. The JDM version shows how much difference there is.

The gearbox is a work of art and the chassis is good but anyone who says it's a great drive needs to drive some more cars.



anthonyh90 said:


> agreed that most this will tonk it in the corners. but its nothing a rarb or some coilovers can't solve.
> 
> also nowt wrong with the looks of modern skoda's. well the vRS versions anyway, some of the standard versions look horrendous.


Have you seen the newest VRS? I won't comment on it for fear of upsetting the owner of a new one on here but 

Coilovers is great if you spend upwards of 1k on them, cheap coilovers will just make the car harsh and a decked in the weeds look. The handling will be improved but not to a sorted OE set up.

Of course in most cases no one will every exploit the full potential of coilovers anyway but I see what you're saying.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i like the front end of the new vRS but i'm not to keen on the rear or the side profile. looks a bit to boxy.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I have to agree on new fabia VRS i have no idea who let them to put car like that into production but Octavia lokks great I really like the fron look of this car


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

How the hell would i be on drugs, because i dont drive a pissy Ford? Im sorry but not going to let some guy with a purple Ford with 22" spinners and 150bhp try take the ****. The steering feedback is an issue, not a massive issue like your trying to suggest. I have had many experiences in many powerful cars and i feel that the EP3 has great handling, not as good as EK9's or even my EG6 but far better than most FWD cars. It's all down to personal preference's and driving styles.

Also i disagree again about the new VRS's. I think they look amazing compared to it's rivals and the new turbo/supercharged models seem like they fairly go.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm sorry have I upset you?

I'll take my educated opinion elsewhere. 

When you say better than most FWD cars, I should think so it's meant to be a hot hatch. The simply fact is compared with other cars in it's "Class" it offers poor feedback through the steering, something that imo is very important in a FWD car and a hot hatch in general.

Something that funnily enough my fancy Fiesta has by the bucketloads. I'm sure you'll come back with another witty retort about my car.

Maybe an inferiority complex.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

There's educated. Then there's arrogant...


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

gally said:


> I'm sorry have I upset you?
> 
> I'll take my educated opinion elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Take your educated case anywhere you like, i dont mind but i never disagreed about the lack of feedback through the steering wheel, i just thought you were exaggerating slightly.

Also at Maggi, who exactly are you refering to, as firstly i was queried that i was on drugs for giving the guy an example of car to buy.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

£7K to spend,send me job application form for where you work.The pay sounds fantastic!
I think my first 2 cars came to less than 350 quid.Only have my last 2 been any proper money. £2995 and £4695.Of course, I didnt pay screen price.
Why not break the "young and sillyboy hatchback" mould and get something abit different.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Keith_sir said:


> Take your educated case anywhere you like, i dont mind but i never disagreed about the lack of feedback through the steering wheel, i just thought you were exaggerating slightly.
> 
> Also at Maggi, who exactly are you refering to, as firstly i was queried that i was on drugs for giving the guy an example of car to buy.


Not at you at all :lol: just I think gally seems to confuse fact and opinion, and it comes across that he's just arrogant with the replies I've seen so far. Apparently I hear the FRP will beat any car across country cos you can feel the road, regardless of another car actually handles better, or might be more powerful, or even has more feel. Oh and of course, fords are common as much :lol: whether or not it has a body kit on it


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The FRP is a great car point to point not a patch on an integra type r though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

bigmc said:


> The FRP is a great car point to point not a patch on an integra type r though.


Agreed it is. But it's not everyones cup of tea. Like the teg won't be. Or like an renaultsport won't be. Everyone is entitled to their opinions at the end of the day, and to question if someone is on drugs because their opinion matches that of most reviewers...?


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> Not at you at all :lol: just I think gally seems to confuse fact and opinion, and it comes across that he's just arrogant with the replies I've seen so far. Apparently I hear the FRP will beat any car across country cos you can feel the road, regardless of another car actually handles better, or might be more powerful, or even has more feel. Oh and of course, fords are common as much :lol: whether or not it has a body kit on it


I hear that the FRP is a very good handling FWD car, one of the best out there but the fact it only has 150bhp, im sure the 200bhp cars could easily cope with that power around the twisties.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gally said:


> I'm guessing you're on drugs? The EP3 is renowned for it's shocking steering feedback. The JDM version shows how much difference there is.
> 
> The gearbox is a work of art and the chassis is good but anyone who says it's a great drive needs to drive some more cars.


I certainly wouldn't have said the steering feedback was shocking?

I certainly thought it was a great drive, if you don't, give me an example of some cars in a similar bracket which are.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Buy my ST170 and have plenty of change


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm a little perplexed. You guys brought up my car not me. 

I also never even said my car was better than anything. 

Your twistes comment makes little sense either. If the car is set up well enough then it sometimes matters little how much power you have. 

Power usually = weight. 

Iirc someone told me a fiesta challenge car holds the lap record for some big track in England. I'll find out which. Could be cadwell or pembrey. It was a tight one anyway. 

Zero engine modifications.


----------



## DW Sheriff (Apr 21, 2006)

Give it a rest chaps will you? I think we're better than having a simple request thread descend into a _'My car's better than your car'_ handbag-fest on DW.......aren't we? Not exactly helping the OP is it? 

Besides, I manage alright on 'one' _horsepowe_r  and I'll still whip all you boys in a lap around the stables!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

bigmc said:


> The FRP is a great car point to point not a patch on an integra type r though.


FRP's are good and showed a glimpse of what Ford could do, although another 30-50bhp would of made it much much better.

They are also about 15% too firm, get in a standard 205 Gti 1.6 and then a FRP and the FRP will lack feel, not only through the wheel but through the seat, brake pedal, gearbox etc.

The OP asked about a 7K hatch with some poke, not what car goes round corners 2mph quicker with more feel than another.

7K

Petrol: Early MK5 Golf GTi (very good at everything) but you will be buying one with 80K+ mileage - wouldn't bother me but would some people.

I've always found these really cheap on insurance (and Leon FR's) compared to most Hot Hatches.

Diesel: Astra H (5 or 3 door) Sri 150, very well put together, go like stink, cheap, handle better than most people give credit for, most road cars won't get within 70% of what they are capable of if you want to keep your license.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Im having a few problems with the zetec s at the moment and have definitely fallen out of love with it (although only this particular one, i would have another) I have driven the ST and it was awesome imo. gearbox, handling, and enough poke for me (for now  ) 
I will need to get some insurance quotes mind. I also like the EP3 but as mentioned i would always be in v-tec yo. Fabia vrs isnt really my cup of tea due to its looks although it is supposed to be a good car.



PugIain said:


> £7K to spend,send me job application form for where you work.The pay sounds fantastic!
> I think my first 2 cars came to less than 350 quid.Only have my last 2 been any proper money. £2995 and £4695.Of course, I didnt pay screen price.
> Why not break the "young and sillyboy hatchback" mould and get something abit different.


Here you go http://www.tesco-careers.com/home/you/stores/application-process :lol:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

DW Sheriff said:


> Give it a rest chaps will you? I think we're better than having a simple request thread descend into a _'My car's better than your car'_ handbag-fest on DW.......aren't we? Not exactly helping the OP is it?
> 
> Besides, I manage alright on 'one' _horsepowe_r  and I'll still whip all you boys in a lap around the stables!


:lol:

EXACTLY what I was thinking.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I cant believe no one has mentioned Subaru yet. I brough my Subaru Hawkeye STi at 21 and paid around 1400 insurance so you should be able to pick up a WRX model for your sort of money.

I driven quite a few cars and nothing drives like a Subaru. Hardest decision of my life giving up the Subaru and I still hate thinking about it now but moved across the world so had to


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> I cant believe no one has mentioned Subaru yet. I brough my Subaru Hawkeye STi at 21 and paid around 1400 insurance so you should be able to pick up a WRX model for your sort of money.


That's pretty good actually. Mention Subaru, WRX and 21 to most insurance companies and you may as well just bend over and prepare to take it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow that's good, insurance decided I needed a mortgage for a subaru! I needed lots and lots more for an evo  

How about a celica? They're good looking but no idea on price/insurance. Not as practical obviously but I've always liked the look


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Subaru are amazing cars, i used to drive a UK300 and loved it. Shame about the cost to run it though.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Jesus, what a slanging match.

FWIW, Gally's right. The FRP is quicker than many much more powerful cars because it's so much easier to drive quickly - to the point where I've seen one having a tussle with an E46 M3 at Donington being driven by someone with slightly less skill. Surely by some of the comments here, the FRP would be better suited to sitting outside Budgen's waiting for a good lady to come and put her shopping in. Which is rather unfair.

The Hondas do nothing for me. I'd get too fed up trying to drive it to work, myself. When I go to work, I don't want to be getting wound up revving the balls off an engine - I want to waft in listening to Enya so that I can have a relaxing start to the day at work. Never good to go in with ringing ears, a sore backside and white knuckles from holding on so tight.

Sounds like you just want to 'upgrade' to the ST. They're not really my cup of tea and the Mk6 I'm afraid is a long way from the Mk4/5 in terms of feedback, but at the same time you're used to it and it's still better than many other modern motors. If you like what you're in, but just want more then it's the common sense one to go for.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> Jesus, what a slanging match.
> 
> FWIW, Gally's right. The FRP is quicker than many much more powerful cars because it's so much easier to drive quickly - to the point where I've seen one having a tussle with an E46 M3 at Donington being driven by someone with slightly less skill. Surely by some of the comments here, the FRP would be better suited to sitting outside Budgen's waiting for a good lady to come and put her shopping in. Which is rather unfair.
> 
> The Hondas do nothing for me. I'd get too fed up trying to drive it to work, myself. When I go to work, I don't want to be getting wound up revving the balls off an engine - I want to waft in listening to Enya so that I can have a relaxing start to the day at work. Never good to go in with ringing ears, a sore backside and white knuckles from holding on so tight.


Now you've just continue'd the slanging match. Nobody argued the fact Gally's FRP is a good handling car. It's finished.

Also i disgaree with Honda engines. You say you want to listen to music on your way to work, relaxing and enjoying the ride. In any car im sure you couldnt listen to music while thrashing a car and find it relaxing. Fair enough people dislike having to work them really hard to get the power but alot of people including myself enjoy it. Drop a gear, that is all.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Keith_sir said:


> Also i disgaree with Honda engines. You say you want to listen to music on your way to work, relaxing and enjoying the ride. In any car im sure you couldnt listen to music while thrashing a car and find it relaxing. Fair enough people dislike having to work them really hard to get the power but alot of people including myself enjoy it. Drop a gear, that is all.


But it's never just one gear - if you want to overtake coming out of a 30 into a national speed limit you've got to drop two or three cogs because there's simply no go at 30 in 4th, it just wants to leisurely get there. I'm not suggesting that we should all drive big, lazy V8s or diesels but as fantastic an engine the Hondas is for track use and fast road, I found it hard work and even exhausting for using on a daily basis.

Having said that, if you were travelling the 10 miles into Nottingham in it it wouldn't matter a toss, as you could walk quicker than the traffic goes so you never get any further than 2nd! :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> But it's never just one gear - if you want to overtake coming out of a 30 into a national speed limit you've got to drop two or three cogs because there's simply no go at 30 in 4th, it just wants to leisurely get there. I'm not suggesting that we should all drive big, lazy V8s or diesels but as fantastic an engine the Hondas is for track use and fast road, I found it hard work and even exhausting for using on a daily basis.
> 
> Having said that, if you were travelling the 10 miles into Nottingham in it it wouldn't matter a toss, as you could walk quicker than the traffic goes so you never get any further than 2nd! :thumb:


Dont disagree with anything you've said there but like i said, people enjoy that type of driving and i appreciate that most people wont.

beleive me mate, if my work had showers id be cycling. :lol:


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

Not read all 6 pages so don't know if it's been suggested already, but mkI Fabia vRS is worth a mention. Economical and not too bad on the insurance. A couple of hundred quid spent cant make it a fair bit quicker too. Or maybe look at a mkI Mazda 3?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Mk1 Mazda 3 MPS is a good shout, but possibly out of budget? I can't remember what they went for. They're also fairly quick so likely to carry a fair insurance premium.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Having just had a Mazda 3 as I courtesy car I can safely say that I do not want one in the slightest. I would hope the mps is in a completely different league to the standard car but the steering was unbelievably numb, the visibility very poor and the throttle very unresponsive with a horribly feel. Not for me. would love revving the nuts off a type r but couldn't cope with the running costs and insurance.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I still haven't seen a post from the OP stating what exactly he is looking for in a car which doesn't help anyone.

My apologies that people decided to start talking about my car. I had no idea anyone even owned an EP3 even then it's not a personal slant it's simply my opinion on the cars itself. As was yours about mine.

I can't suggest another car because I don't know what you're looking for.

It's hard to upgrade without paying a lot more for insurance. The ST is the only middle of the road one I can think of.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> That's pretty good actually. Mention Subaru, WRX and 21 to most insurance companies and you may as well just bend over and prepare to take it.


Ya I went with Admiral or Elephant and they seemed to give me amazing prices. I wish I had kept my GoCompare screen shot as it was Admiral & Elephant around that price and then the next company was over 4k. The only reason I can think is that I been with elephant since I was 17 and never crashed.

1400 was after alot of haggling even though Admiral owns Elephant I still played them against each other and got money off


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Renaultsport Clio 182 and some change for the insurance. Or a Clio 197? Or a Megane DCi 175? See where i'm coming from


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Emz_197 said:


> Renaultsport Clio 182 and some change for the insurance. Or a Clio 197? Or a Megane DCi 175? See where i'm coming from


Yep, good handling, shocking build quality, shocking reliability need we go on?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

get yourself a vw/seat/skoda with the 1.4 tdi and chip it... excellent MPG, good poke, good on insurance and cheap tax!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

gally said:


> The BMW is a no go. Most insurers won't touch you at 21 with a RWD car. No matter how pisch it is.


Sorry, but thats the biggest pile of dog **** i've ever read.

i've had around 6 or 7 big engined bmw's since i was 19. im 22 now and i drive a 325ci sport, having just got rid of a z4 3.0 (when i was 21) and a 325i (e92 new shape) they were both well under £1000 a year to insure


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Chicane said:


> get yourself a vw/seat/skoda with the 1.4 tdi and chip it... excellent MPG, good poke, good on insurance and cheap tax!


And about as smooth as being pulled down the stairs on your face.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

buy an ep3 take the engine out and put it in a eg :thumb:
hondas aint as bad a people think on fuel,im sure he aint going to be driving flat out everywhere,b16/b18/k20 all of them have enough power for your everyday driving without having to use tec.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

bigmc said:


> And about as smooth as being pulled down the stairs on your face.


who gives a **** at £30 a year tax?


----------



## dan_griffin11 (May 13, 2011)

R53 Mini cooper S. Amazing car, best FWD hatch i've ever driven. Insurance is really cheap in comparison too!

I don't think an ST would be a big enough step up for you. The 2ltr is pretty slow in standard form!


----------

